# Xikar or Palio



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am in the market for a good cigar cutter for Christmas. I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on which is a better cutter in their experiences, Xikar or Palio. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Xikar are good quality, SHARP cutters, but I do not like the shape and feel of it in my hand. Between the two, I'd go with the Palio.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Phantom57-cl (Feb 15, 2008)

I have both, and find I use the Palio most the time. The Xikar is an impressive little gizmo, but I have a hard time keeping it stable in my hand, and have even nipped a tiny tip of a finger off with it. A lot of people lay them flat on a table and stick the cigar down into it to avoid this problem. Both are very good cutters. Now that I think of it, I believe I have read that Xikar has come out with a more ergonomically friendly design model.


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Palio.

I'm sure Xikar is great as well, but I recommend Palio.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the quick responses, ill take them all in and make my decision. Its great to know that replies are so quick. Im a new member and really enjoy this site.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

MKR160 said:


> Thanks to all for the quick responses, ill take them all in and make my decision. Its great to know that replies are so quick. Im a new member and really enjoy this site.


You should create a poll.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

My best advise is go to a local B&M if you can, handle them, try out the actions. See which one works better for you.

In my case the Xikar just fit my hand better, and was easier to work. Either will give you long service and cut many a fine stick.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't had a Palio but I can say from my Xikar, I like there products because of the lifetime guarantee. I haven't had any problems since i got it.


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have both and both are great cutters, very sharp and both have lifetime warranties. That being said, I almost always use my Palio. Plus if you have a dealer near you, you don't need to send it in like Xikar (which I've done), you can just swap it out at the dealer.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

My personal preference is the Palio (and I have both).

Here are some other threads that will give additional opinions:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28436

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1761

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25265

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17401

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21195


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have some xicar cutters and I wont leave home with out it. I can say I am bias because I have never seen or tried a palio. 

They do look cool. But good call on going to a B&M to give them both a try.


----------



## nizzo (Aug 1, 2008)

I prefer a Palio over a Xikar


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thing about the Xikars are you can get them in different price ranges. I have used the Palio before but don't own one. To me its like picking the color of a new car, they are both great cutter, both come with life time warranties. So pick the one you think looks the best. The Xikar is a little smaller so fits in the pocket better.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Created a poll on this..


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the replies.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Never tried the Palio but I do love my Xicars - especially the neat little multitool folding scissors. I don't leave home without it!


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup I have both and the although the Xikar is quite good the Palio spanks it silly.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to move this to the more appropriate section of Cigar Related Item Discussion as it deals with cutters. Thanks.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nothing but good things about my xikar cutter...works great, great customer service


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Palio. You won't be sorry.

CD


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

You won't be sorry with either one. I have both and both are awesome.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I have both and use both, but like the feel of the Palio best.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

xikar...palio doesnt fit my fingers


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

I have both and really cant say which one I prefer. The Xikar is kind of neat just because its more "gadgety", but they both work very well. Like many have said, you cant go wring with either.
I say life is short, buy both.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Palio--More ergonomically designed


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

I recently purchased a Palio and the thing cuts like a champ. I'm in the market for a Xikar, hopefully my bid on the devil site holds up.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

I have both. I use the Palio at home and the Xikar when I'm out. Both work great and they both have a little learning curve as far as use. I've notice that if you put a little pressure on the cigar as your cutting it with the Palio you get way better and cleaner cut. Not the same of the Xikar just even pressure from both sides and it cuts flawlessly.

My 2¢


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I have both and I say palio by a mile. I don't think I've even used the xikar since i bought the palio 6 month ago. The cut is perfect.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll put it to you this way. I have three dusty XiKAR cutters and one very well used Palio. Don't get me wrong. I think XiKAR is a great cutter, but the Palio is just a cut above

pun intended.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like the poll says its a nice even match at this point.


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cypress said:


> Looks like the poll says its a nice even match at this point.


Looks like it's best to just buy both. 

But I found that a majority that have both (including me) prefer the Palio. But as everyone else said, they both kick ass. You just can't go wrong.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I also have both but prefer the Palio--It also depends on what size cigar I'm cutting!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer the Palio over the Xikar. Both are great cutters, but the design of the Palio makes it easier to use. I have two Palio cutters -- one for the car and one for home use.


----------



## OlivaSerieV-cl (Dec 8, 2008)

Palio 4 me.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have both, for a golf bag cutter i like my Xikar (the metal one very durable) and they have a great life time warranty (but it must be mailed back to them) Where the Palio is a great pocket cutter, smooth and light with an In Store Warranty (at least with us). Both are great, have fun making up your mind though!


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Fitz, i will take this into consideration. I think i was talking to u yesterday at Habana, we were discussing the OpusX. Glad to see you are on here too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the information. I think I will go with the Palio for now.


----------



## OlivaSerieV-cl (Dec 8, 2008)

You will be happy with your purchase of a Palio cutter... I did not know they are curved so you can rest your cigar on them until I saw the Cigar Masters YouTube review of the Rocky Patel Summer Collection... try that with a Xikar!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have both and think the xikar cuts just a little better,both are great cuuters though


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

I recently bought a Palio which I love cause it cuts like a champ. I got a Xikar from the devil site for $21 bucks. I cant wait to test it.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Lot's of talk about Palio, but the poll is 50/50 right now!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I've used a Xikar several times and found it to be acceptable. Truthfully I've never even seen a Palio cutter up close in the 20-something years I've been smoking cigars.


----------



## costaricanimports (Jul 30, 2008)

*total accident*

Wednesday night i enjoyed a cigar out on the patio, and the weather had been yucky and raining for the last couple of days. I never really have my cutter with me, cause my lighter has a punch, and truthfully i prefer a punch over a cutter. To get to the point, I left my xikar out in the rain for the last couple days. Read this thread today and said i have show the fellas this one. 
No rust what so ever. you can still the water stains. 
I prefer xikar!
hope these pics help out


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great posts. I ended up buying both. I got the Defiance Xikar cutter with wood grip. And the Palio Carbon Fiber. I have used them both, and found them both to be excellent. Love them both. Nice Clean Cuts.


----------

